# Renting in Bur Dubai locality



## madhu123 (Mar 29, 2013)

Need accommodation in "Bur Dubai" locality for 2 months. I am highly on budget. 

What are the options before me except just like staying 25 people in 1 room.

Need a decent option may be 1 bed room and small kitchen.

What can be rent & deposit/advance for this?

What people educated professional from India on budget do in similar cases?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

madhu123 said:


> Need a decent option may be 1 bed room and small kitchen.


I am not sure you can easily find for just 2 months on a budget, temporary accomodations are expensive.



> What can be rent & deposit/advance for this?


Around 50-55k aed/year, 5% deposit, 5% commission for 1 br of 60-70sqm with central a/c.

Buildings with window a/c and less desiderable location where you can still reach bur dubai easily via metro might be cheaper (ie in Rigga), down to 30k/year for a studio apt, but most of the time they are dumps, anyway you need to purchase your own window a/c ecc. So it's better to share.

When you will be here it will be quite easy to find around a decent share, especially for women.



> What people educated professional from India on budget do in similar cases?


I work in Bur Dubai, and some of my colleagues on a budget they prefer to live in Sharjah or Ajman anyway and commute, to find a carpool arrangement shouldn't be difficult. Yet is still 1 hour more or less every morning and evening = 2 hours of your life wasted, but this way they can save much more money for the future.


----------



## madhu123 (Mar 29, 2013)

what can be range of rent in Sharjah or Ajman for 1 bhk?

pl update.


----------



## madhu123 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Renting for 2 months - need immediate help*

I need to rent for 2 months on a strict budget.

What are best approach I should follow to find suitable one. 

What are the steps I have to follow. 

pl guide immediately.

rgds,
madhu


----------



## madhu123 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Bur Dubai area*

What are the areas Bur Dubai consist of? I need to find for search for accomodation.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Please do not open several threads to ask the same question over and over again, you will not get more responses this way.

Check Dubizzle for rental prices. There are numerous threads about temporary accommodation but is mostly serviced apartments, if you are on a tight budget the best thing is to find a room in a shared flat, tons in Dubizzle and Gulfnews classifieds.


----------



## madhu123 (Mar 29, 2013)

*bur dubai locality*



madhu123 said:


> What are the areas Bur Dubai consist of? I need to find for search for accomodation.


pl reply


----------



## madhu123 (Mar 29, 2013)

pl reply


----------



## madhu123 (Mar 29, 2013)

madhu123 said:


> pl reply





madhu123 said:


> I need to rent for 2 months on a strict budget.
> 
> What are best approach I should follow to find suitable one.
> 
> ...


pl reply


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

madhu123 said:


> pl reply


Madhu,

This is not a government agency, or a charity.

We are all expats here (like you) who live here, and communicate with each other. Most of us have busy lives / jobs / families.

If you think anyone is going to give you a well thought out answer if you consistently post

"please advise"
"please guide immediately"
"please update"
EVERY 10 MINUTES!

then you are mistaken.

Saying 'please' in front of 'immediately' does not make it any more polite!

As for your question, i can't answer it.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

OP already knows all this as he is asking all the same questions on TripAdvisor and being answered.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

madhu123 said:


> pl reply


Dude, chill. People will reply in due time. Not the exact minute you post the question!


----------



## nermineag (Apr 22, 2012)

*budget accommodation*



madhu123 said:


> pl reply


My friend told me you can find cheap accommodation in Al Rolla Street. Check out: 

Dar Al Sondos Hotel Apartments by Le Meridien (Dubai, United Arab Emirates) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor

I think you can get a hotel apartment for a reasonable price there. 

You can always cross the creek and look for cheap accommodation in Deira, especially Sabkha area. Take the water bus and look for accommodation there; I know it's really affordable.


----------



## amal231 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think you can consult Dubizzle , there you can find many apartments with various price ranges. You can select the one of your choice


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

nermineag said:


> My friend told me you can find cheap accommodation in Al Rolla Street. Check out:
> 
> Dar Al Sondos Hotel Apartments by Le Meridien (Dubai, United Arab Emirates) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor
> 
> ...


Hahaha - he drove everyone bonkers on TripAdvisor too - he's a troll....


----------



## madhu123 (Mar 29, 2013)

nermineag said:


> My friend told me you can find cheap accommodation in Al Rolla Street. Check out:
> 
> Dar Al Sondos Hotel Apartments by Le Meridien (Dubai, United Arab Emirates) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor
> 
> ...


This apartment cost USD 80+ per night. any other cheaper option? pl suggest.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

madhu123 said:


> This apartment cost USD 80+ per night. any other cheaper option? pl suggest.


Plenty of suggestions have been given to you already. If you still have not been able to find something you like within your budget, then you clearly need to increase it.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

What is your budget by the way? You keep saying you want cheaper but you have not said what is your budget.


----------



## madhu123 (Mar 29, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> What is your budget by the way? You keep saying you want cheaper but you have not said what is your budget.


if stay per night basis then within AED 5000 per month .


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

madhu123 said:


> if stay per night basis then within AED 5000 per month .


Your budget is too low for a serviced apartment.

You either need to increase it (around 8000 dhs per month) or get a furnished room in a shared flat.


----------



## madhu123 (Mar 29, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Your budget is too low for a serviced apartment.
> 
> You either need to increase it (around 8000 dhs per month) or get a furnished room in a shared flat.


to get a get a furnished room in a shared flat ... dubizzle is the best option? 

or if any member wants to share or knows some one..

other problem is in bur dubai location does not shows anything for service apt etc.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

madhu123 said:


> to get a get a furnished room in a shared flat ... dubizzle is the best option?
> 
> or if any member wants to share or knows some one..
> 
> other problem is in bur dubai location does not shows anything for service apt etc.


Yes, Dubizzle, we've been telling you that all along  

You need to enter the words Bur Dubai on the keywords and also search in Karama.

Advertising rooms here is not allowed so even if someone in the forum has a room they won't be able to advertise it.


----------

